

Announcing Firebase Bindings for EmberJS - wycats
https://www.firebase.com/blog/2013-10-22-firebase-bindings-for-ember.html

======
anant
It was a pleasure working with Tom and Yehuda on this. Having proxy objects
that let Firebase know exactly how and when an object was modified was
critical to get this working - it gave us behavior similar to
Object/Array.observe (which will hopefully become a reality soon!).

I'm really excited to put in more work on this, especially with Ember Data,
whose structure maps very well to the usually de-normalized data stored in
Firebase.

------
tomdale
I'm really excited to make this public. As Anant said in the blog post, we
spent some time at the Firebase offices in SF hacking on this together, and I
was surprised (in the good way) just how quickly it came together. The real-
time updates that Firebase gives you dovetail extraordinarily well with
Ember's battle-tested bindings system.

I'm excited about a future where JavaScript developers don't have to worry
about building and deploying a backend. While we're obviously not there yet
for everyone, I think Firebase really gives us a taste of that future. As more
and more web apps shift the majority of their logic, behavior and UI to the
client, I think you may find that using a tool like Ember helps you build apps
that don't fall apart under their own weight—especially if you're working on a
team.

------
joeblau
This was probably not the best day/time to announce this although I think it's
awesome :).

